# wi-fi Router Buying advice..



## Pratik Pawar (Jun 27, 2014)

for the 1st time ever m gonna buy a wi-fi router, plzz suggest me a good allrounder router in the range of 1000-1200rs
more secure, easy, stayin in a 1BHK 550sq.ft. 1 antenna wud do. gonna put in 1 corner of the house.
which brand is the best, reliable? more secure..
simple entry level wi-fi router in mumbai region  around 1100rs.. plzz suggest..


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jul 2, 2014)

TP Link or Asus are very good in that range!


----------



## Bing (Jul 17, 2014)

Pratik Pawar said:


> for the 1st time ever m gonna buy a wi-fi router, plzz suggest me a good allrounder router in the range of 1000-1200rs
> more secure, easy, stayin in a 1BHK 550sq.ft. 1 antenna wud do. gonna put in 1 corner of the house.
> which brand is the best, reliable? more secure..
> simple entry level wi-fi router in mumbai region  around 1100rs.. plzz suggest..


maybe you can choice Huawei ore ZTE


----------

